# Another Circuit Board Ballpoint Pen!



## Mack C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Another member for the GEEK Squad! 
 Meet Mr. I. T. Tech or Techie if you are on more friendly terms with him!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mack, Very nice pen and execution. The modified center band is a very nice touch to reveal more of the blank.
_________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## mjrbuzz (Mar 1, 2015)

beautiful finish!!


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful !!  Mack, I love the way you do these PCB Cigar pens.  I am going to have to try doing one like that myself.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 1, 2015)

turncrazy43 said:


> Mack, Very nice pen and execution. The modified center band is a very nice touch to reveal more of the blank.
> 
> 
> Same goes for me too Mack!


----------



## magier412 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just pointing out - and not being one of "those" women seriously - that girls are techies too.  I managed an IT department while I was at University...just sayin'


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 1, 2015)

magier412 said:


> Just pointing out - and not being one of "those" women seriously - that girls are techies too.  I managed an IT department while I was at University...just sayin'


Hi Kay, I definitely thought of you girls. These blanks also are available in white as well as red. Just saying............!


----------



## magpens (Mar 1, 2015)

A circuit board pen for girls ?  Are the blanks available in pink ???  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## magier412 (Mar 1, 2015)

green is just fine, boys.  :tongue::tongue::tongue:

LOL


----------



## Tom T (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks beautiful.  Wow for sure.  Finish is fabulous.


----------



## mark james (Mar 1, 2015)

magier412 said:


> green is just fine, boys.  :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> LOL



I just finished my first closed end pen (30 minutes ago)!!!  It lasted  a whole 11 minutes on the kitchen counter before the LOML slipped it into her purse !

A very "Manly" Black Ash Burl!!!   She hates PINK..  

Oh, ...  Beautiful Pen Mack!!!  :tongue::biggrin::tongue::biggrin:.  And I also love the modified center band.

Great Job!


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 1, 2015)

magpens said:


> A circuit board pen for girls ?  Are the blanks available in pink ???  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


WOW! You have more nerve than I have!!


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 1, 2015)

Who sells the blank?


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Who sells the blank?


PSI!


----------



## KenV (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice lines  -- elegant cigar!!!

Winner all the way around.


----------



## jeff (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations Mack!


----------



## danom (Mar 8, 2015)

*cigar pen*

Congratulations on the front page Mack
Well executed on the fit and finish, totally deserving.
Dave


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 8, 2015)

A wonderful addition to the front page! I am glad to see your pen there!


----------



## OZturner (Mar 8, 2015)

A well deserved Front Page, Mack.
A Glorious pen in all aspects.
Congratulations.
Brian.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations on the front page Mack.  Great work on the pen.


----------



## wob50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great job on it, but I like mine  "Black an Gold"


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 9, 2015)

wob50 said:


> Great job on it, but I like mine  "Black an Gold"


Hi Robert; show it, please! I'm thinking that will be my next one!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful pen, I really like what you did with the center band. Congrats on the front page.


----------



## anthonyd (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the front Page. Great pen!

Tony


----------



## magpens (Mar 9, 2015)

Mack, you've got front page coverage !!  WOOHOO !!!!!


----------



## southernclay (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats on the front page Mack! I know it wasn't long ago health issues had you down, glad to see this.


----------

